# Titanium finished 'rotors' - a bitch to clean?!?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A question for the guys who have Titanium rotors on their TT (I presume the RS boys). Do you find they are difficult to clean, as in you really have to scrub to get the brake dust off?!?

I usually take my car to the local Eastern European guys who do a cracking job for a fiver, but as I was away last weekend I decided to give it quick once over at the in-laws house. I gave the rotors a good wash down using a sponge, but they still looked dull & semi-streaky. On closer inspection there was still brake dust engrained on them, which I could only remove if I used a semi-abrasive pad/brush (I tested a small area to see if it would shift). On retuning home I went out with some non-acidic wheel cleaner and soapy hot water, but once again I had to really scrub to lift the dirt/dust.

The car is 12mths old (I've had it for 2 months), so with that in mind I'm starting to wonder if the previous owner had the wheels coated in something, or is it just a trait of the titanium finish on the rotors? :?

Cheers


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I find them not that bad to be honest but if you leave them for a week or so they can be a bit of a bitch to clean.
I only use red hot soapy water on mine then quickly rinse them off with cold clean water then leather them off.
That said though when i picked the car up, from new a few weeks back the dealer had dressed the tyres and this made them a complete bitch to clean ie grease all over the face of the wheels.
Just give them a good polish this should help for future cleans.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Not really noticed any problems cleaning them to be honest, they always come up nicely even after a month


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

Gtechniq c5 will make cleaning them alot easier


----------



## Jas_TTS (Mar 19, 2012)

kmpowell said:


> A question for the guys who have Titanium rotors on their TT (I presume the RS boys). Do you find they are difficult to clean, as in you really have to scrub to get the brake dust off?!?
> 
> I usually take my car to the local Eastern European guys who do a cracking job for a fiver, but as I was away last weekend I decided to give it quick once over at the in-laws house. I gave the rotors a good wash down using a sponge, but they still looked dull & semi-streaky. On closer inspection there was still brake dust engrained on them, which I could only remove if I used a semi-abrasive pad/brush (I tested a small area to see if it would shift). On retuning home I went out with some non-acidic wheel cleaner and soapy hot water, but once again I had to really scrub to lift the dirt/dust.
> 
> ...


The local eastern european car washers near my place in Glasgow also do a great job cleaning the car, although I've always thought they probably use very harsh acidic cleaner on the wheels and lower body parts. Maybe it's the same in your case and that's why the get them so clean? I'm pretty sure they strip my car's wax protection off too 

I've used poor boy's wheel seal on my anthracite RS4 style alloys, that seemed to do the trick and made it easier to clean.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I used the following:

Soft brush ( use on from dustpan and brush) this is for the face of the wheels

Ez detail brush ( can get right into the drums of the wheels and clean right to the back)

Soft small brush for intricate areas

The first 2 should be fine for doing a good job as the smaller brush is not need due to larger gaps between spokes

I actually use fairy liquid mixed with water in a spray bottle. Does a good job of cleaning the wheels and is does not damage the wheels

I use bilberry diluted with water if the wheels are quite bad, but DO NOT leave this on for too long. Also make sure it is fully washed off when rinsing. Had some sitting on the bottom surface of the wheel and it stained the wheel


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Beware of some of these 'hand car wash' places. They have been known to use industrial patio cleaner, diluted of course. This is acid based and if regularly used can damage the painted surfaces of the wheels. Even at best it strips any protection off them and dulling the surface.
I wouldn't use anything abrasive what so ever to clean the wheels fella. Get some Iron X, just spray on and leave it a few mins to work its magic (you will see it change colour as it reacts with the in ground brake dust particles) rinse whilst agitating with a wheel brush.

Ideally, take the wheels off and clean them properly the apply a coat or two of rim wax or similar (only needs to be done once or twice a year) This will make regular cleaning of your wheels a lot easier in the future.

I personally don't let anyone clean my car..not even the dealers. I don't want any free scratches and swirls thanks.


----------



## bomasspot (Mar 13, 2011)

I usually use this stuff http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valet-pro ... d_499.html as it's acid free and it does the job perfectly. Usually spray it on and wash off then water and soap time. Last ages.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Products like Iron X are for occasional use really but great for getting the ground in sh*t off. As Jac in a Box posted in the show and shine threads, orange all purpose cleaner diluted to suit is fantastic value for money as a general wheel cleaner. Save your money on the everyday wheel cleaner and buy so rim wax or similar. Trust me it works.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks all for the replies chaps. I should clarify that I'm not into polishing/detailing cars etc, so extra treatments and protections will be wasted. When I got the car it was spanking clean then driven home 150 miles, given a clean by the Lativans and then put in the garage. I've then driven it about locally, so me attempting to clean the wheels was the first time since then.

Rather than protecting them, I guess what I'm asking is has anybody else found the Titanium rotors more difficult to clean than regular alloys? Could it be the slightly matt finish that makes the brake dust and grime stick firmer?

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yep I suppose so. .cleaning your car can be addictive. . Something a bit of addictive about it. Just enjoy your car whatever you want to do with it :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Whatever the colour of the wheels or whether the finishing lacquer is gloss or matte, it should still be smooth and equally resistant (or not) to grime sticking to them.

It's the condition of the finish of your wheels that is making them difficult to clean, not their colour.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

brittan said:


> Whatever the colour of the wheels or whether the finishing lacquer is gloss or matte, it should still be smooth and equally resistant (or not) to grime sticking to them.
> 
> It's the condition of the finish of your wheels that is making them difficult to clean, not their colour.


As he says ^^


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

sounds like the finish on the wheels has been damaged by your useless car wash guys ... to be fair I wouldnt let a rogue car wash station near any of our stable.

I appreciate you arent into cleaning your car, but a rim wax would be an excellent investment as would a couple of bottles of Sonax Total Wheel Cleaner (spray on rinse off - zero agitation) to keep on top of them ... especially what with the money you have invested in the car anyways.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

kmpowell said:


> Thanks all for the replies chaps. I should clarify that I'm not into polishing/detailing cars etc, so extra treatments and protections will be wasted. When I got the car it was spanking clean then driven home 150 miles, given a clean by the Lativans and then put in the garage. I've then driven it about locally, so me attempting to clean the wheels was the first time since then.
> 
> Rather than protecting them, I guess what I'm asking is has anybody else found the Titanium rotors more difficult to clean than regular alloys? Could it be the slightly matt finish that makes the brake dust and grime stick firmer?
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


Can you add a pic of your wheels so we know what we are commenting on , cheers :wink:


----------

